# Salmon,  Salmon & more Salmon



## cmayna (Sep 5, 2016)

Have ran out of room in our two upright freezers so decided to smoke some Salmon both Saturday and yesterday just so we can give it away on the remaining Salmon fishing trips between now and end of October.

First up - Salmon nuggets.
Grabbed about 6# worth of frozen King Salmon filets and let them thaw out for a couple days.  Skinned and cubed the filets. Brined them for 3-4 hours in a simple dry brine of dark brown sugar and non iodized salt.  Rinsed and here's a pic of them room drying for a couple hours.







Into my modified MES40 via mailbox mod and controlled by an awesome Auber PID controller.  Smoked @ 125 for an hour, 140 for another hour, 155 for 3rd hour until an IT of 140 was met.






Here's Jerry guarding the nuggets Saturday afternoon












Next up is my Salmon Jerky.  Here I've skinned and thinly sliced a few filets (another 6# worth).  Brined the slices in a similar brine as done with the nuggets for 3 hours.






Here's they are room drying for a couple hours while I get the smoker ready.






Instead of using the MES40, I got something up my backside and decided to bring on of my Big Chief smokers out from retirement for a little exercise.  






It also is highly modified with a bigger element, room made for a AMNTS and also controlled by another Auber ID controller 


















Oh....and what to do with all those pieces of Salmon skins which still had some meat attached?   Marinated them with whatever I found in the cupboard for 3-4 hours and quickly grill them.






Though I've been known to crizpyize the skins enough to chew them up as is,  decided to simply scrape these skins of all the yummy Salmon meat to make some future Salad topping.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 5, 2016)

That's a bunch of salmon!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2016)

Your Salmon Posts never let me down, Craig!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All of your Pics are Awesome, but this one is my Favorite!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No hurry on the Text---I can look at these pics for hours!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cmayna (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Bear and Case for the kind words.  Here's the meat from the skins which will be used on tonight's dinner salads after the wife comes home from fishing













image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ Sep 5, 2016







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm not a big salmon fan, but you and a couple of others make my mouth water every time I see the posts!

Very nice processes, and creativity.    

How many pounds of meat do you figure that old smoker has had in it over the years?  :biggrin:


----------



## cmayna (Sep 6, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm not a big salmon fan, but you and a couple of others make my mouth water every time I see the posts!
> 
> Very nice processes, and creativity.
> 
> How many pounds of meat do you figure that old smoker has had in it over the years?


All I can say is  "A heck of a lot".  I got approached by a couple construction workers who are installing a new patio on my neighbor's yard asking what I was smoking?  Yes they got some treats before they called it a day.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2016)

Your salmon always look soo gooood.

Very nice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2016)

Craig, you are definitely the salmon king!

They look good any way you do them!

Point!

Al


----------



## cherrygarcia (Sep 6, 2016)

What was the process you used for the jerky?  Same as the nuggets?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 9, 2016)

Jerky is smoked for 2+ hours, then dehydrated for 3-4 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 9, 2016)

Points!

The salmon nuggets look like something I need to do ASAP!  
Hmmm...Sam's has steel-head trout at a reasonable price.

Thanks for the tutorial too.


----------



## disco (Sep 10, 2016)

Points for the Sultan of Salmon. However, I am hurt. If you wanted to give some away, what's wrong with me?

Disco


----------



## cmayna (Sep 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Points for the Sultan of Salmon. However, I am hurt. If you wanted to give some away, what's wrong with me?
> 
> Disco


Nuttin.  Send me your address and FedEx account number.  Can you imagine how much it would cost to ship some nuggets to Canada?  Of course we would expect the border guard insisting on opening the package and do some taste testing, etc.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 11, 2016)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Points!
> 
> The salmon nuggets look like something I need to do ASAP!
> Hmmm...Sam's has steel-head trout at a reasonable price.
> ...


Thanks.  The nuggets are my favorite to make.  Infact I'm doing another batch today.

Oh.....Uncle Eddie as in Eddie Merckx ????


----------



## disco (Sep 11, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Nuttin.  Send me your address and FedEx account number.  Can you imagine how much it would cost to ship some nuggets to Canada?  Of course we would expect the border guard insisting on opening the package and do some taste testing, etc.


Har! I'm sure the cost would be above our pay grade. 

I would like to point out that all Canadian officials are above reproach (just in case their listening).

Disco


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 11, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Thanks.  The nuggets are my favorite to make.  Infact I'm doing another batch today.
> 
> Oh.....Uncle Eddie as in Eddie Merckx ????


Sorry to disappoint...Uncle Eddie as in my alias for my Apple - Game Center userID.  I confess to being a Clash of Clans junkie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  which works out great during the down time smoking meats.


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 16, 2016)

I am curious about the fishing down there, I make a few trips a year to see family in Stanislaus county and would plan a fishing trip with my brother in law and nephew. I didnt think there was much salmon fishing left down there.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 16, 2016)

It is a hit and miss now days.   I wouldn't drive too far for Salmon fishing though I know a few who do infact drive for 3-4 hours to show up at 5am to get their favorite spot on the boat.  LOL


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 16, 2016)

My range up here is about a 200 yard walk to a little over a 2 hour drive. Usually can find an open river for salmon or steehead almost any time of year. Though we do have tight limits. We would only do it there if there was a decent season at the time I am down there. Fished somewhere on the Delta as a very young kid and the only thing I caught was a full rod and reel, that once cleaned up lasted me about 15 years.


----------

